# Few questions for my father thinking of moving to Tenerife



## fcat (Jan 31, 2012)

My father is going out to live in Tenerife for 6 months to see how he likes it, witha few to staying out there if he does.

he is 67 years old and has booked an apartment for 6 months.

he is a little worried about healthcare, prescriptions etc while he is out there for the 6 months, can anyone give me an ideas what he will be entitled while he is out there and if there are any medical emergencies etc?
thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fcat said:


> My father is going out to live in Tenerife for 6 months to see how he likes it, witha few to staying out there if he does.
> 
> he is 67 years old and has booked an apartment for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hello!
There's some info here. Look at post 5
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/2725-spanish-forms-useful-links.html
And here from the DWP
Pensions, benefits, healthcare
Also you can search this site


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live on the island of El Hierro, 75miles and 75 years away from Tenerife. I am resident here on a permanent basis, I too am a pensioner. I get free health care and prescriptions, this is because I obtained the correct documents from the D.H.S.S. in England and took them to the Spanish Social Security dept., who sorted everything out.

Before I became a permanent resident here I used my E.H.I.C. which I obtained from the local post office in England. Regarding prescriptions, my doctor in England always gave me a prescription for a six months supply, but if I ran short I found that I could buy the drugs at the local farmacia without a prescription.

Hope this will help


----------

